# comp entry (kratos)



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This was going to be my entry to the upcoming black and white competition.

It's funny how many sigs people have made/entered of Kratos. It's the first thing that popped into my head when entering the comp.

Anywho, I figured I'd post it, get some more traffic coming to this section and take any critique/compliments to help me improve.


----------

